# Ever seen this ORCHARD LADDER ??



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 14, 2008)

While browsing images on Flickr, I noticed a photo of some people pruning, using orchard ladders like I've never seen before.

If this image URL stays intact, it should be here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yancunyong/2557695493/

They almost have a "wire-frame" appearance.

First time I've ever seen orchard ladders used scaffold style too.

Anyone in the USA sell these?


----------



## masiman (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought I had seen something like these before but I do not recall where.

In anycase they are best described as a Japanese tripod ladder.

Japanese tripod ladders


----------



## TKO-KID (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are neat. Don't look like they are from here though. Almost looks like somewhere in europe from the pic.( it just has the europe feel)


----------



## rbtree (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks nice...but at 3-5 times the price of a Tallman, I think I'd pass.....

I've used them scafforld style for hedge work.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 15, 2008)

masiman said:


> I thought I had seen something like these before but I do not recall where.
> 
> In anycase they are best described as a Japanese tripod ladder.
> 
> Japanese tripod ladders



Thanks for the link.

Did you guys see the chain on the leg?

I did that to my orchard ladder, and the previous one too, using a 1/16" piece of aircraft cable with clips on both ends. It's to keep the leg from sliding out in muddy areas or slight slopes.

But these "Japanese Tripod" Ladders apparently have it figured out to install them out of the factory that way.

Makes me wonder if there is more to the design that's more advanced than Tallman.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Nov 16, 2008)

I got a 15 footer, and i love it!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 18, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> I got a 15 footer, and i love it!



You mean one of the Japanese Tripod Ladders - yes?

How do the rungs feel on your feet? They look different from anything I've seen, but I'm suspecting they would have made a good design.

Any idea on a way to get one for less than say $700 dollars?


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Nov 18, 2008)

M.D. Vaden said:


> You mean one of the Japanese Tripod Ladders - yes?
> 
> How do the rungs feel on your feet? They look different from anything I've seen, but I'm suspecting they would have made a good design.
> 
> Any idea on a way to get one for less than say $700 dollars?



No i meant one built in california, $450 to my door in texas. But its solid! feels so good!


----------



## DTC (Nov 21, 2008)

i've never seen it but the chain that holds the bar, wouldn;t that chain be a pain in the butt.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to be a buzzkill but I doubt OSHA would like these things.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's a version by Werner Ladders

http://www.wernerladder.com/catalog/results.php
(go to page 3)

FTP6200 Series Fiberglass Tripod Stepladder upr to 12 feet tall.

Philbert


----------



## UpperCanadaTree (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm nearly certain that Sherrill carries them.


----------



## masiman (Nov 21, 2008)

Philbert said:


> Here's a version by Werner Ladders
> 
> http://www.wernerladder.com/catalog/results.php
> (go to page 3)
> ...



Your link did not work, but try this link.


----------

